# Going price on a NOS Motorola MXL



## Matt H (Jun 16, 2007)

If this post isnt cool I apoligize in advance. I bought a 60cm Motorola MX Leader with my first real Paycheck in around 94. This beauty has sat in my home office ever since. I take it down and wax it every couple of months and it hasnt had a part hung on it. I am still a die hard cyclist and split my time between the road and a SS 29er. The wife wants to do some home improvements and sellimg my beloved frame and fork would be a good way to fund the project. The option of keeping another bike in the house wont work, unless I want couch duty for a little while . I have my original reciept for it , but was wondering if they have gone up in value, became collectible etc. Thanks for all you help. It realy is a work of art to look at.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

NOS mint condition MXL??? Oh yeah, it's gone up a bit. You should do a search here and you will find several threads about purchases. Motorola MXL are highly sought after and a NOS 94 on EBAY will go WELL north of $1000 IMO. But there may be a tall guy or two on this board that would like it!!! (not I).

b21


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Post some pics


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah around 1K*

maybe more if you get a frenzy

post pix, mebbe me wants it, precious and all


----------

